# Thompson Center Benchmark .22?



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

I hear mixed things about the TC benchmark .22 and want to know if i should look into getting it. The main thing for me is having a rifle that will feed perfectly and fire all rounds out of the mag as fast as you can pull the trigger. And accuracy as well. For me, its either this gun, or the Marlin 7000, which one would you choose? Could you please tell me anything you know about this rifle, feeding, accuracy, reliability, and your likes and dislikes.  Thank you, slavia


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It has a very tight chamber, if reliability is your main issue do not get the Thompson, if accuracy however is, Thompson is the only choice.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I hear good things about it. For one it is very nice looking, we have one at my local gun dealers for under $300. I have heard that the thompson with standard bl outperforms other rimfires with target barrels. It looks to me like a good value. Very nice looking with walnut stock, nicely fit & finished, I have heard no complaints on function. I suppose it's like most guns, keep em clean. If I was shopping for a nice looking auto loader rimfire rifle I think the thompson benchmark would be on the top of my list followed by a classic sporter ruger 10/22 since it also has a nice walnut stock, a little nicer butplate then the standard & has a good rep as a performer.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> followed by a classic sporter ruger 10/22 since it also has a nice walnut stock, a little nicer butplate then the standard & has a good rep as a performer.


When comparing the thompson and the ruger, the latter doesn't hold a candle to the prior. I speak from experience.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The TC looks really nice, but I have not shot one. I seen one at the range last summer and asked the guy about it. He said he didn't care for it and that the accuracy was poor. Take that with a grain of salt since it could have been the shooter. If you want great accuracy and reliability take a look at the Volquartsen. I love mine.


----------

